# Slightly upgraded my 2003 Prairie 650



## aLOSTarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

2003 Prairie 650 that I bought for $1500. The first 3 pics are the BEFORE. The other following pics are AFTER.

Stock tires were 25x8-12 (Front) and 25x10-12 (Rear).

Upgrades:

ITP Mud Lites XL - 27x10-12 (Front) and 27x12-12 (Rear). $463.
High Lifter 2" lift kit $ 80.
NGK Spark Plugs $ 16.
EPI Clutch Springs (Maroon Primary and Almond Secondary) $ 50.
EPI Super Duty Clutch Belt $ 85.
Kolpin 2" Receiver Hitch $ 60.
k&N Air Filter $ 35.
Dyno Jet Kit $ 60.
-------
$ 849. Parts
$1500. ATV
--------
$2349. TOTAL


----------



## aLOSTarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

AFTER pic


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice bike, enjoy!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice!


----------

